# Off the hook



## -Oy- (Oct 11, 2018)

Shot some 35mm film on a recent holiday in Cornwall.

This is in Mevagissey harbour.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

errrm...much as your photography is superb..a hook in the beautiful mevagissey harbour , is like posting the feather of a Golden  Eagle....


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah Oy, no offense but unless I'm missing something this isn't up to your usual standards.  

Maybe you've spoiled us.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

It's not about the harbor. 

It's about the hook!

I'd like it better with a nice swordfish hanging off it and a grill nearby. 
layful:


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok I get it - arty is out 

A few more conventional views...

Bare in mind these are taken the old way on 35mm film.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Lovely! I'd like to visit there.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2018)

Ah, the HOOK.
Okay.
Removing my dunce cap.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

No arty is not out , OY...not at all...just didn't see the point in mentioning the beautiful Mevagissey harbour without any photos of it... It really is a gorgeous place...but the hook could have been anywhere really.

RR, I  used to live near that harbour..and I could be wrong but I think Sunny has visited it, I know she's been to Cornwall...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> No arty is not out , OY...not at all...just didn't see the point in mentioning the beautiful Mevagissey harbour without any photos of it... It really is a gorgeous place...but the hook could have been anywhere really.
> 
> RR, I  used to live near that harbour..and I could be wrong but I think Sunny has visited it, I know she's been to Cornwall...



HD, yes she loved Cornwall but I don't know if she was there either. From what I've seen on TV, I would love it there. Lucky you .... would you like to move back there? NJ likes fish!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes NJ does like fish..you remembered well Grasshopper... but no I wouldn't like to live there again, the summer is horrendous with all the tourists..such a small place and millions of tourists...best to go and visit outside of the season, but not live there


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

I get it HD.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 11, 2018)

'The Hook' tells many tales to the commercial fisherman, of which my son has been for many years now.

Love it

Also love that Sea Scan craft

Thanks for showing all, -Oy-

35mm film, no less...sheeeesh


----------

